# Samsung printer SLEEPs, does not wake up



## gsb (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a Samsung ML-7300N printer. It is connected to a router.
The printer has a static IP address associated to it.
I set up the printer using Standard TCP/IP Port Raw.

This is my home network. I can print form the various computers, but once the printer goes into SLEEP mode, and then I try to print a page, the printer does not wake up.

I also went to the Http page for the printer admin (from one of my computers), and I see the printer STATUS = SLEEP. I have tried to change the printer status on this admin interface, but my command is ignored. Printer remains in SLEEP mode.

Maybe somebody can shed some light. I have to turn OFF and then ON the printer to be able to use it, once it has gone into SLEEP mode.


----------



## notwenam (Mar 31, 2006)

Me Too!

Mine worked fine for years then just started to refuse to wake from sleep when a print is released to it. Did you ever solve the problem? If so do tell cos it's driving me round the twist!

Mike


----------



## gsb (Jan 3, 2009)

No, I did not resolve my problem. The tech team told me to take it to
a service company. I did not do it.


----------



## WildGooseChase (Jan 7, 2010)

Anyone else having this problem? I just discovered it on 2 brand new Samsung wireless printers. Took the first one back after Tech Support diagnosed a hardware problem. Second one has same thing even after Tech Support had me install newer drivers. Now they said I should enter a Service Request thru Samsung. No wireless printing for me.


----------



## awyeah (Mar 7, 2010)

I just picked up a Samsung ML-2525W. It dropped off the wireless network after a day or so. I had to power cycle it before it would come back up again.


----------

